# llvm39 MarkupSafe >=0.23 was not found



## ICSRunningFool (Dec 6, 2017)

Trying to upgrade to 11.1, I'm at the point doing a `portmaster -Radf` to rebuild the ports. It got down to llvm39 and choked.

When I look at the installed ports on my computer it does not have Markupsafe in  /usr/ports/textproc  py27-MarkupSafe-1.0 is required for llvm39.

??? Help how can I get the required port and get beyond the error

Thanks
Allan


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

As far as I know portmaster(8) has problems with the new FLAVORS framework that was recently introduced. 

Thread 63504


----------



## ICSRunningFool (Dec 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> As far as I know portmaster(8) has problems with the new FLAVORS framework that was recently introduced.
> 
> Thread 63504


I tried to do a make deinstall of llvm39 and a make reinstall and I got the same error. The port /textproc/py27-MarkupSafe does not exist in my computer.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20171130:
  AFFECTS: all ports users
  AUTHOR: adamw@FreeBSD.org

  The ports tree has gained "flavors," which are a way to produce multiple
  variations of a port. Some intended examples of this are language
  modules being produced for multiple language versions, and lite/nox11 packages,
  without needing separate ports for each variation. Python ports have already
  been flavored (see the below entry). Flavor support must be added to
  individual ports.

  Flavors are already supported by make, pkg, poudriere, and synth; see the
  manpages for those tools for usage instructions. Portmaster and portupgrade
  don't support flavors yet, but community work on those tools is in progress.

  Some bumps and breakages are inevitable for a major change such as this.
  Please report breakages and monitor the ports@ list for solutions as they
  become available.

20171130:
  AFFECTS: */py*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  Ports using Python via USES=python are now flavored.  All the py3-* ports
  have been removed and folded into their py-* master ports.

  People using Poudriere 3.2+ and binary packages do not have to do anything.

  For other people, to build the Python 3.6 version of, for example,
  databases/py-gdbm, you need to run:

    # make FLAVOR=py36 install
```

textproc/py-MarkupSafe


----------

